# How do i make good youtube videos



## thetechman

I've been doing YouTube for a while but I just don't get enough views how can I change this?


----------



## geek4

First of all let us know what kind of videos you have been uploading on Youtube. For all types of videos, good voice and picture quality is a must. After that, you should consider yourself a viewer and think what would you like to see in that video.


----------



## thetechman

Thanks for this I do tech videos my name is everythingtech321 watch my videos if you want. Any other advice


----------



## Sorop3

Hi,

You have some good videos there. One thing you should remebers is that when you do gaming videos, people prefer watching videos recorded using a screen capture software on PC or a PVR for consoles. Also I think even it's though not necessary doing some commentary would be good, which i think you have in some of your videos.

Also join and share your videos on social news/networking websites, such as Digg, Delicious, Reddit, Facebook, etc.
Join gaming forums and get into discussions, share your videos with other people. (Obviously don't go spamming every other thread with your links) :smile:

Good Luck :grin:


----------



## thetechman

Thanks for the advice but on capture software you cant do commentary like you said but I would like to.


----------



## Sorop3

I think some screen capture programs have option to record both the microphone and the in game sound.

If not then you can probably record the microphone using the default Windows Voice Recorder and the game sound from the screen capture program both at the same time.


----------



## thetechman

How do I get views because Im on twitter and Facebook I'm even going to start a podcast but I don't see the point because nobody watches my videos even though I'm in all the most popular social networking sites and my videos aren't bad I've got good equipment I just can't get views the most views I've got is 17. Please help. Also watch my videos my name is everythingtech321


----------



## jadecrystal

Plenty of keywords are important too so that people can search the related video.


----------



## wmorri

This thread is really old. It is closed, please don't dig up old posts.


----------

